# Network Engineer gets hold of a mod



## Alex (12/5/15)

*My friend, a network engineer started his own mod servicing company. Dat wiring..*




source: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...riend_a_network_engineer_started_his_own_mod/

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1


----------



## whatalotigot (13/5/15)

That wiring   looks EPIC!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

